# Fluoroscopy (76000) with Temporary Pacemaker (33210 or 33211)



## bcousey26 (Dec 19, 2012)

Greetings!

Is it acceptable for a EP physician to bill for a Fluoroscopy (76000) when inserting a temporary pacemaker (either single or dual lead). I was searching through the 2013 AMA CPT manual and I do not see any rules/guidelines that indicates a physician cannot bill for this service. 

Any assistance is greatly appreciated!  

Best Regards,


----------



## jewlz0879 (Dec 20, 2012)

Per Dr. Z, 76000 is billable if the only procedure performed is looking at the leads without changes to the leads and not during any procedure. Based on that, I would say, no. 

HTH


----------

